# West Desert Vernon



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has been on this unit, a friend of mine has draw out for archery and was wondering where to start. We are going to head up around the 4th of July and was wondering

1-Best way to get there? (From SL), route roads etc. 
2-Best place to camp.
3-Anyone every hunted archery on this unit have any good areas they would like to share with me? PM if you would not like to share with everyone. But being a Limited Entry area I really see no reason why one would not like to share. 

Thanks in advance to whoever shares any information. 

Joey Hogan


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

West of Utah Lake :lol:


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Head out towards Cedar Fort / Fairfield, take the Faust cut-off, once you hit Faust / SR 36 head south. That will take you into Vernon. Go through Vernon and the road turns back to the east. As the raod turns, there is a dirt road on the right that heads straight south. I would take that road. It goes south for a couple of miles and then "T"'s (There's a forest service house right there). Turn left and follow that road down toward Vernon Reservoir. That's a pretty good place to camp. There are several good areas, I would do a little exploring. I've hunted Vernon 4 times, twice archery. I can give you some additional info if you'd like when I get a few more minutes.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

No Hogey......turn right, after the cafe, after you eat there. Then head west for .3 miles and turn south maybe one block, turn west for .5 blocks, turn south 4.8 miles or until you have to cross a small stream bed then turn right for 2.2 miles and then turn left again. Now you are in the mount'uns, lots of places to camp here.

btw...you will still find snow up there....


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

PM Sent Mr. Hogan.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> PM Sent Mr. Hogan.


Same


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Mr. Hogan,
One thing you will find on here.....limited entry or not......when you ask a question like "Where to start".....there are a bunch of guys on here who will basically tell you to F.O. Now, it seems you've already found someone who gave you the info I was going to. I had an antlerless permit out there about 17 years ago......we hunted South of the reservoir.....saw some dandy bucks. BIG difference though, that was a November hunt. A year or 2 later, we had permits in August or September (I forget the exact month, but it was HOT!!!!!). Out of 4 permits, we got 2 does. It was a crappy year to say the least. I believe Cherry Creek is part of the Vernon Unit (it wasn't for our does).....if so, look up in them thar hills.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I think the only ones that are told to FO are the one's that join the forum and their only interest is to get a hold of such info and the rest of the year tell you to FO. But in general on this forum I have only found people that want to share info. It really is in our best interest. Will I share this info with anyone, hell no, will I give out my secret fishing hole or chukar spots? Hell no. If I have met you in person or conversed with you on the forum for a few years more than likley you will get into fish or chukars. But if someone has hunted LE areas and will hunt LE areas in the future really it is in their best interest to share. Knowing the person of course, I think people know I am not going anywhere and their info is being put to good use, and all in all anxious to hear a report back. Can't hunt these units every year and kind of the reason I am a part of this forum.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Sounds like there are going to be rattlers instead of bears.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

I hunted this area a few years ago with a muzzle loader there is a lot of open country out there it might be a little tough with a bow there are some fields out there that the deer come down in the evening the fields are private I would set up in one of the drainages leading down to the fields in the evening or in the morning when there heading back to the cedars you shouldnt have any problem getting a nice one.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have bow hunted it once and rifle hunted it once. Like was said before, there is a lot of open country. One of the ways I have seen bow hunters be really successful is finding where they water, pattern the deer they want, and setting up a ground blind near their route/water. Spot and stalk is really tough, especially if it is dry. With all the water we are getting so far this year, my bet is the springs will be going strong most of the year. One thing that surprised me was the amount of springs/water available out there for being a desert. For archery, I would concentrate my efforts to any of the canyons on the northern end of the Sheep Rocks. There is a lot of private land on the west side.


----------



## WHutchings (Jan 6, 2009)

Have fun finding any decent bucks after those yahoos poached a bunch of nice bucks a while back on the vernon unit. But there are a few left, just west of the resevoir is a watering trough good places to start where there's water, it's so **** dry out there water is a very good starter. Good Luck Hogan. :wink:


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

i agree with hogan, no1 is going to tell him to fo. he is one of the good guys on here! its really annoying when ppl get on here and do that then leave... espically when its ur spot being talked about.

sorry hogy i know nothing on this place.


----------

